# Elgin Electronic



## Honest George (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi!!

I need some help.

I got an Elgin Electronic watch, I believe itÂ´s a 250 movement.

I donÂ´t know how to keep it when not in use, in order to avoid unneccesary wear of mechanism and battery.

When the crown itÂ´s pulled out, the mechanism and the hands stops. ItÂ´s correct keep the watch in this way or could it be damaged?

Thanks!!

Jorge, Mexico City.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Thought I'd reply as no-one else has! I'm not an expert but as far as I know pulling the crown out to stop the watch when not in use shouldn't do the watch any harm.

cheers

Lee.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

If you wish to store it you must remove the battery as pulling out the crown only disengages the hands, the electronics are still running.


----------

